# Inversion de touches sur le clavier  :mad:



## shavarsh (6 Août 2005)

Salut à tous.

Je viens d'acquérir un mac mini et après avoir configuré tout l'ensemble, il reste un problème au niveau du clavier. C'est un ensemble clavier/souris sans-fil Microsoft (hum hum...   ) USB. Presque toutes les touches fonctionnent bien, en azerty et tout, sauf les touches tiret (6), underscore (8), +, point d'exclamation et étoiles. En effet elles sont inversées les unes entre les autres : quand je tape - j'ai §, avec _ j'ai ! etc... Ca me semble un problème de configuration si quelqu'un à déjà eu ce problème ça m'arrangerai beaucoup car c'est très pénible.

Merci d'avance.

shavarsh


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2005)

Bonsoir 

Voilà de quoi résoudre ton problème.


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Août 2005)

C'est normal que ton clavier tu trouve le signe "§" au lieu de "-" car pour sur un clavier mac la touche "6" a le signe "§" et non le tiret dessous le "6" il y en a d'autres touches comme cela, je ne sais pas si tu peux le paramettrer  va voir dans les options pref systeme ... inernational tu trouveras urement ton bonheur. sinon regarde et note les correspondance de touche en un clavier PC et Mac


----------

